# Is this legal?



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220821508191489



Just curious if anyone knows if this legal? Personally think it shows a complete disregard for others using the river and unsafe to anglers in the water. Can you imagine being hit by this PWC if it went out of control? Just want to know if anyone thinks this could be illegal?

I'm guessing this is Grand Rapids in the Grand River, but don't know for sure as I am not from the area.

Thanks and please keep this civil as I'm just asking a question, and don't want to stir the pot.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

taxi said:


> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10220821508191489
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Likely the most legal thing going on in that immediate vicinity.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I'm sure it would classify as unsafe operation, maybe even worse.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I bet he didn't try it a second time.

It's surprising how hard water can be sometimes.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't believe he fell off that was weak.


----------



## 101thwacK (Sep 7, 2017)

FREEPOP said:


> I bet he didn't try it a second time.
> 
> It's surprising how hard water can be sometimes.


This video is actually of the second time he did it. If you find the video of the first time he didn't fall off.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks legal to me.

Might try to lead him about four feet with a full beer , and target him just before he crests the spillway...


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Send that bad boy over Croton or tippy then I will be impressed. Did plenty of crazier things on a bicycle as a child.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Send that bad boy over Croton or tippy then I will be impressed. Did plenty of crazier things on bicycle as a child.



Or go up the thing...lol


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

I can't stand jet skier's. Or maybe it's the 'look at me syndrome' that's so prevalent in jet skier's. I'd rather the sound of a thousand mosquito's swarming my naked body than listening to jet skier's.


----------



## Old Whaler (Sep 11, 2010)

Wasn't too long ago (mid 90's maybe?) some unfortunate jet skier lost his life doing something similar to that. Legal or not, I'm thinking it's unwise at the very least.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

We had a woman down here in Indiana a few decades ago boat wake jumping on Wawasee Lake. She smacked right into a child being pulled on a tube and killed her. They outlawed wake jumping after that.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Hope he lost his machine.


----------



## BMARKS (Nov 6, 2017)

Seems legal... its a navigable waterway, and he definitely was navigating.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Clum said:


> I can't stand jet skier's. Or maybe it's the 'look at me syndrome' that's so prevalent in jet skier's. I'd rather the sound of a thousand mosquito's swarming my naked body than listening to jet skier's.


Don't hate me because you ain't me man.




They are rather irritating when you are just trying to bluegill fish and they feel the need to buzz you at 60ft repeatedly.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Being a jet skier is a lonely existence. There's a constant need to be closer to anyone on the water. Much like someone inching his bar stool closer and closer to you.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Shoeman your barstool comment vs. annoying people on jet skies reminds me of a funny true story Burt Reynolds once told. Said after Burt had gained some notoriety he was sitting at a bar and a guy on a barstool farther down was harassing him. Said things like, "You're not that tough. I can take you," and "Big deal Mr. Movie Star." And on and on. Finally Burt had enough and got up and hit him. The guy flew off the barstool onto the floor. Burt suddenly realized the guy had no legs. Burt said he felt really bad as the guy looked like a turtle flipped on his back trying to right himself!


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

That would have been twice as fun for him if he'd have taken a ride in the washing machine there. He should try that when he got home so he'd know what the third time would be like.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I wouldn't be in a hurry to rescue him.

Had a jet ski follow us out of Holland one time to 270', like ten miles out. I stopped to troll - you could not see shore any longer, and he pulled up and asked me what I was doing. I told him fishing. He freaked out and wanted to follow me back in. Told him that would be about 10pm. He asked which way shore was, and the told me he didn't think he had enough gas to make it.

All not my problems.

I seriously wonder how long he would have followed me. I have the fuel to make it to Racine or Milwaukee...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Legal? Probably, and he obviously chose a line where he wouldn't run into anyone? Smart? Not at all. I was there when some Knob on a jetski was running back and forth along the top of that dam (yep, back in the 90's) and slipped over into the boils, and DIED. 

People die at 6th St almost every year. It is a great place, but you really have to stay on your toes there. It isn't totally safe to wade, boat, or operate a jet ski, regardless of the water levels, and flow. 

All that being said, that is exactly the kind of thing I would have done, if jetskis had existed when I was young. lol. I wouldn't want to have to haul the jetski back above the dam, though.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Just out of curiosity I sent an email to MDNR Law enforcement. Just wanted to know if it was legal and if not, if there was an arrest and the outcome. It's been about 3 days with no response. I will pass on the response if anyone is interested - if they do respond. I'm not trying to stir anything up just really curious.


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

Heh heh heh!

If you’re reading this, good job young man! 

Heh heh heh. Love seeing young people taking chances. It’s clear the guy with the camera was his spotter and those snaggers in the middle weren’t at risk.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

4theFish said:


> Heh heh heh!
> 
> If you’re reading this, good job young man!
> 
> Heh heh heh. Love seeing young people taking chances. It’s clear the guy with the camera was his spotter and those snaggers in the middle weren’t at risk.


Even better, if he got hurt he could probably try to sue the city if he got the right lawyer.


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

Trout King said:


> Even better, if he got hurt he could probably try to sue the city if he got the right lawyer.


Don’t know about that but do know it was pretty adventuresome and there’s something to be said for having fun.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

The guy on the jet ski doesn't even compare to this guy on a snowmobile.


----------



## 4theFish (May 17, 2019)

MossyHorns said:


> The guy on the jet ski doesn't even compare to this guy on a snowmobile.


Right on! 

What river is that?


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

4theFish said:


> Right on!
> 
> What river is that?


It says it was on a river in Arva Ontario. That's one crazy Canuck!


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

What a idiot!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

what the dude did will build corrector or killum, I don't know if it was legal, but the grfd, stopped letting boats go past 6th. st. bridge, about 10 years ago, to watch fire works


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)




----------



## Riverdude (Dec 21, 2017)

The full story about the guy at 6th street that died on a jet ski.
2 jets skis running above the big dam.
1 guy runs out of gas.
His buddy tries to tow him and no go.
He tells his friend to jump on his machine, but the guy refuses to leave his machine and floats over the dam.
The guy lucks out and comes out of the boils and makes it to the first pile of rocks.
He watched his machine getting tossed in the boils and dives back in to try and save the jet ski.
This time he didn't make it back out.
DOA.


----------



## Clum (May 11, 2015)

Riverdude said:


> The full story about the guy at 6th street that died on a jet ski.
> 2 jets skis running above the big dam.
> 1 guy runs out of gas.
> His buddy tries to tow him and no go.
> ...


Wow. An idiot like that was destined to kill himself or someone else. Fortunately it was the former.


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I feel bad for the first responders who have to deal with, and save the idiots who deliberately put themselves in situations like that. But alas, ‘tis ‘Merica, (once home of the brave)and we now nurture stupid, and enable them to breed... I’ll side with Darwinism on crap like that this.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The Boils. I watched a boat get churned to pieces in there once, too. Too short of anchor rope, dropped in the wrong place, with too-high churning water. It didn't end well for one of the Boaters.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Well never did get a response from the MDNR LE division. Didn't really expect one though.


----------

